# Help Wanted



## customers_snow (Sep 15, 2002)

We are in need of employees and sub-contractor's for upcoming season. We have properties all over metro Detroit area. We are looking for plow trucks, loaders of all sizes, and sidewalk crews.

Sidewalk crews are in huge demand. You can supply your own truck, equipment, and personnel or you can be a seasonal employee. Send letter of interest and available equipment by fax to 248-676-0448.


----------



## customers_snow (Sep 15, 2002)

*Sub-Contractor's Needed - DETROIT AREA*

North and east suburbs of Detroit. Need loaders, plow trucks, salt trucks, and sidewalk crews.

Pay is by the hour, by the job, or by the season and you get paid every two weeks.

Send letter of interest and equipment list by fax to 248-676-0448.


----------

